# Maximo



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

im from Texas, i now live in AZ, the wife's family live here and we knowwhat happens when the wife's not happy. i noticed you had some great holsters and belt that represent Texas. who made them? where can i get one? how much do they run? finally, how customizable are they?

eagerly awaiting


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He makes them himself. He made one for me too...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dang Maximo does good work don't he. I think I might get me one down the line one day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who is Maximo? He does make a fine holster...could use a fine tan, mildly carved/stamped belt rig, for a XD 45 ACP.*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I shot with him once. I didn't know he was a legend at holsters.


----------

